# Ipod touch 8g or dingoo a330?



## mr.spickle (May 5, 2010)

My birthdays coming up and I can get either an 8g ipod touch or a dingoo A330. which one should I get?


----------



## Hazzattack141 (May 5, 2010)

I'd Say iPod Touch 8gb
You can get apps and fun on the go games. 
I'm Getting my iPod Touch on the weekend, so ill repost and tell you yes or no


----------



## DjoeN (May 5, 2010)

I got iPod 8G and Dingoo A320 and i say:
- iPod Touch, but dig up the extra for a 32Gb model (don't think there's a 16gb 3G touch model)

Since i jailbroke my iPod 8Gb is to less for video/music and apps.
I also spend since then $50 in the store (i never would have spend that much if i didn't jailbreak it)
Cause whatever i buy i know i will use cause i could tested it descent.

*EDIT:* But if that's not an option, go for the iPod 8G, you have more fun and use from it then a Dingoo


----------



## thaddius (May 5, 2010)

The Dingoo is only good if you're really into emulation. A jailbroken ipod certainly has more current stuff.


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2010)

if you can get either one (if its offered to you) i'd go for the ipod, the thing being much more valuable and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if you have to pay for it, i'd go for a dingoo... great value, IMO


----------



## Hardkaare (May 5, 2010)

Go for the iPod.

It can emulate almost everything the dingoo can anyway.


----------



## Pliskron (May 5, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> if you can get either one (if its offered to you) i'd go for the ipod, the thing being much more valuable and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think the Dingoo is a great value at all. It as crappy sound, uses a minisd, it's under powered CPS2, SNES, GBA, Quake work like crap. The only emulators that work well are stuff like Atari 2600. It's a pain to add new games and emulators to the Dingux menu. I got my Wiz for $120 and it's totally worth the extra I payed. I'd go for the iPod touch and day of the week.


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2010)

so you actually got both a wiz and a dingoo?
or are you basing your criticism on stuff you've read? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(mind you, I dont own a dingoo either so who am I to talk?)
Pliskron suggested the GP2X Wiz, maybe thats something to look into!


----------



## Atashi (May 5, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I don't think the Dingoo is a great value at all. It as crappy sound, uses a minisd, it's under powered CPS2, SNES, GBA, Quake work like crap. The only emulators that work well are stuff like Atari 2600. It's a pain to add new games and emulators to the Dingux menu. I got my Wiz for $120 and it's totally worth the extra I payed. I'd go for the iPod touch and day of the week.



I don't think the Dingoo is that bad. The GBA emulator on the native firmware actually works great, and the SNES one works fine for me as well.  The GB/GBC emulator is also fantastic, in both native firmware or Dingux. And in Dingux, there's all kinds of games and ports etc. that work really well. It's certainly much, much more capable than just an atari 2600 emulator. 

As for the original question, I've had an iPod touch, and have a Dingoo, and with those two options I'd still suggest going for the Touch. It's got more going for it, more support, and is less DIY as far as getting things up and going to one's own liking. Although personally I prefer the Dingoo - for gaming that is. Could never get the hang of gaming on the iPod Touch, without any buttons. I like buttons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers!


----------



## alidsl (May 5, 2010)

I suggest Ipod touch, it can emulate most (or all things) that a dingoo can, I don't own a dingoo so I don't know about speed but Ipod touch can emulate N64 at full speed with the right frame skip. 

I suggest Ipod touch


----------



## mr.spickle (May 6, 2010)

Just to clarify, i'll be getting money for my birthday, so I would have to pay for the dingoo or the ipod. With that in mind, would it still be worth it to get the ipod?


----------



## qlum (May 17, 2010)

DO NOT GO WITH APPEL THEY ARE PURE EVIL!


----------



## alidsl (May 17, 2010)

qlum said:
			
		

> DO NOT GO WITH APPEL THEY ARE PURE EVIL!


SHUT UP

Give me a proper reason why apple are evil


----------



## Joe88 (May 17, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Give me a proper reason why apple are evil


the ipad


srly a giant ipod touch...?


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 17, 2010)

Go for the iPod touch!


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 17, 2010)

dsfsdfsdfsdgfghert


----------



## alidsl (May 17, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSi XL

Srly a bigger DSi...?


----------



## Berthenk (May 17, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, well, Nintendo actually admits it's a new model, not a whole new portable...
On the other hand, Apple starts selling a huge blown-up-like-a-balloon-type IPod touch that can't even make calls and has a maximum disk space of 128 GB and sells it for $700 and up...


----------



## alidsl (May 17, 2010)

128GB is enough, I can't fill my 32GB Ipod touch up I have almost 80 apps and only 3GB is used

Why would you WANT to make a call from an Ipad?

I'm not an apple fanboy, but I don't understand why people say they are evil.

+ a 50" TV is a big blown up fancy 42" TV


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 17, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> 128GB is enough, I can't fill my 32GB Ipod touch up I have almost 80 apps and only 3GB is used
> 
> Why would you WANT to make a call from an Ipad?
> 
> ...



Would you have a 50" portable TV?


----------



## alidsl (May 17, 2010)

fine a 42"


----------



## wchill (May 18, 2010)

iPod Touch 3G 32GB/64GB. You're talking 600MHz processor (underclocked from 833MHz), remote control earphones, emulation for tons of systems, apps, looks shiny, tons more storage than the Dingoo, and everyone has one.
Or save up for ipt4G if you have to pay.

BTW, the iPad isn't all that bad. Use Cydia to get a tethering app for the iPad3G, and then you have a "cheap" (monthly-wise) unlimited data plan for your Wi-Fi devices (laptop, iPod Touch, DS, etc.) And you could use it in lieu of an iPhone with VoIP apps.


----------



## Mages4ever (May 18, 2010)

Oh oh oh.
Apparently, once you switch to an iPad, you can never get used to an iPod Touch again.


----------



## clegion (May 18, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Oh oh oh.
> Apparently, once you switch to an iPad, you can never get used to an iPod Touch again.


why? because you will be squinting whne you see it?

(just like my case with DSL, and DSi XL)


----------



## Teny (May 18, 2010)

Remember to buy a case and maybe a screen protector for it too. The back gets scratched really easily, and I'm not sure what they used for the screen of the touch.


----------



## rikuumi (May 21, 2010)

Haha? Is this some kind of joke? iPod touch for teh win! If you manage to buy it be sure you jailbreak it or else its useless.


----------



## cracker (May 21, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> 128GB is enough, I can't fill my 32GB Ipod touch up I have almost 80 apps and only 3GB is used
> 
> Why would you WANT to make a call from an Ipad?
> 
> ...



My 2 cents: I would avoid a screen protector if you know you will be careful with it. The screens on them are pretty durable and IMO screen protectors are usually annoying as hell when being used with touch screen devices (not to mention annoying as hell in general). My setup is a cheap HK clip together shell with a cheap HK slip case that doubles as a screen cleaner.


----------



## saxamo (May 21, 2010)

Yeah apple sucks but their devices are very well designed. I have an iPod Touch and it's great. Go for it.


----------



## airss (May 22, 2010)

to play games, go for dingoo a330 (price is great),and Movie, Music function is good too.
you can also play games with two wireless controllers on TV with friends or families.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

Ipod touch has better apps than the dingo. You cant play homebrew that much. And it's been said that Dingoes freeze with some or a lot of homebrew.
But games like tap tap, plants vs zombie are fun because of the motion sensor and some other games.
But other than that, it's best to buy a PSP slim without tavv3(wtf I forgot what it's called)


----------



## LuteFrute (May 22, 2010)

I say:

*Get the iPod, sell it to a friend or on craigslist, and get a Dingo + accesories! Get multiple Dingoos! Get a high capacity MiniSD!*

I'd go for the Dingoo, man. Saving uip for one myself. Don't like iPods anyway. Did you know you can get Linux on a Dingoo? Pretty cool, and you can emulate Playstation games on it! I have tons of those!

If you want an iPod, go ahead. You may regret it, you may not. Make sure you jailbreak it! Jailbreaking is easy. Get a model with higher capacity. I hate it when I run out of space. My mp3 player has 4GB, 27 hours of battery, and a 120*48 b&w screen; thats my style.


----------



## zeromac (May 22, 2010)

Ipad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Seriously though, a ipod Touch, I've been wanting one for awhile because of Apps and hwo epic it is because of it


----------



## monkat (May 22, 2010)

LuteFrute said:
			
		

> I say:
> 
> *Get the iPod, sell it to a friend or on craigslist, and get a Dingo + accesories! Get multiple Dingoos! Get a high capacity MiniSD!*
> 
> ...



I don't think you've ever touched one (Dingoo). The A320 model has emulation problems past the 8-bit generation (with the notable exception of GBA). Also, it has no dedicated GPU so PSX games don't work all that well - also remember that there are no analog sticks on it (although few PSX games actually required them). Also running Linux on a device isn't as special as you make it sound xD! It's more like a replacement for the default operating system. It'll play media, read text files, stuff like that. Nothing spectacular.

I don't really like iPod touches either. Even my Android phone doesn't get much use outside of calls / texting. It is just awkward to use with no real buttons or d-pad. Granted, you get used to it, but it's still not the same. Anyway, there are emulators for the iPod Touch that work much better than the Dingo A320 (I haven't even seen the specs on the A330, so I don't know, but yeah), but it's all about control.


----------



## wyndcrosser (May 22, 2010)

if you're looking for quality and retro games, get a PSP-2000 hackable version and go to town. 
Fuck that dingoo shit, that's a waste of money (the psp can do all of that), and I love my Touch 8GB, but it's not a gaming device, I'm sorry. 

PSP... enough said. You'll thank me.

Wynd


----------



## raiderscrusade (May 22, 2010)

iPod touch.

The apps are great and the jailbreak feature makes it awesome.

It is great and I loved mine (before I sold it to get an iPhone).


----------



## clegion (May 22, 2010)

Ipod touch all the way


----------



## alidsl (May 22, 2010)

LuteFrute said:
			
		

> I'd go for the Dingoo, man. Saving uip for one myself. Don't like iPods anyway. Did you know you can get Linux on a Dingoo? Pretty cool, and you can emulate Playstation games on it! I have tons of those!


Ipod touch can emulate PSX WITH sound


----------



## clegion (May 22, 2010)

really?, wow that is........


----------



## Deleted-247497 (May 22, 2010)

if you care at all about emulation do NOT go for the ipod touch, emulation sucks, i mean even nes lags on my 8gb 2nd gen, but theres a crapload of other stuff you can do, internet, facebook, all that jazz


----------



## Supersonicmonk (May 22, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> LuteFrute said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I think that after build 0.8 or 0.81 PSX4iPhone is only compatible for iPod Touch 3g and iPhone 3GS and it was about half speed on the lower hardware revisions like the 8gb one he would get plus ZoTTD is working on porting the emulators onto the Pandora which is more powerful, has buttons and designed for emulating. Basically I would get a Pandora if your keen on emulation but remember that iPod's will have more releases due to their popularity


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 22, 2010)

iPod Touch.

Jailbreak + Apps + Roms = Win


----------



## Supersonicmonk (May 22, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> if you care at all about emulation do NOT go for the ipod touch, emulation sucks, i mean even nes lags on my 8gb 2nd gen, but theres a crapload of other stuff you can do, internet, facebook, all that jazz



I have an iPod Touch 3G so I'm not sure about 2G speed's but I assume it only make's a major difference GBA, PSX and N64 definitely not NES. No buttons is annoying but people are working on a control pad for the iPhone and apparently there is an official or at least approved-by-apple one in the works.


----------



## LuteFrute (May 23, 2010)

Actually, screw the dingoo and screw the ipod. get a psp. you can get a 3000 for a reasonable price, or a 1000 or slim&lite for cheap on ebay/craigslist. You can find people to hack it for you on craigslst. 

Maybe the dingoo really is $hit. the psp is stronger in many ways. It is also made by a well-known company, sony. a psp has downloadable software, too. maybe you can manage to get both an ipod and a psp? I'd rather go for a psp, but whatever. the ipod games are alright. my mom has an ipod touch and I have used it. some games have nice tilt  controls. You have to use itunes with it though. (itunes SUCKS)


----------



## Issac (May 23, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, the zagg invisible shield from zagg.com is really good! You barely notice it on the screen! and the backside of my ipod is really good looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However, it can be hard to get certain parts to stick to the right place... but it's well worth a try!


----------



## nutella (May 23, 2010)

get the ipad then jailbreak it.

EDIT: woops, major typo. i did mean ipod. no way would i sugest and ipad.


----------



## cracker (May 23, 2010)

LuteFrute said:
			
		

> Actually, screw the dingoo and screw the ipod. get a psp. you can get a 3000 for a reasonable price, or a 1000 or slim&lite for cheap on ebay/craigslist. You can find people to hack it for you on craigslst.
> 
> Maybe the dingoo really is $hit. the psp is stronger in many ways. It is also made by a well-known company, sony. a psp has downloadable software, too. maybe you can manage to get both an ipod and a psp? I'd rather go for a psp, but whatever. the ipod games are alright. my mom has an ipod touch and I have used it. some games have nice tilt  controls. You have to use itunes with it though. (itunes SUCKS)



A 3000 isn't ideal currently because of the lack of a permanent CFW. That's assuming it doesn't have 6.10+ of course which would render it useless for homebrew/CFW.

A PSP is definitely better for gaming overall if you aren't just a casual gamer but leaves a lot to be desired if touch and accelerometer controls (gimmicks many times) don't fill the void of deep gameplay.


----------



## LuteFrute (May 24, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> A 3000 isn't ideal currently because of the lack of a permanent CFW. That's assuming it doesn't have 6.10+ of course which would render it useless for homebrew/CFW.
> 
> A PSP is definitely better for gaming overall if you aren't just a casual gamer but leaves a lot to be desired if touch and accelerometer controls (gimmicks many times) don't fill the void of deep gameplay.




oh, yeah forgot that the 3000 doesn't have a permanent custom firmware. a slim is probably your best choice, because you can install a cfw and it is smaller than the original one...


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

LuteFrute said:
			
		

> oh, yeah forgot that the 3000 doesn't have a permanent custom firmware. a slim is probably your best choice, because you can install a cfw and it is smaller than the original one...


you forgot that there are new psp slims with a similar  motherboard like the 3000.


----------



## Salax (May 24, 2010)

iPod Tough definitely. 

In response to some earlier posts, you definitely want to get a matte screen protector for your iPod, if you get one. It makes it way easier to use.

Edit-- If you do decide to go with a Dingoo, get a hackable PSP 2k instead. Yeah, that sounded bizarre.


----------



## King Zargo (May 26, 2010)

------


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Toa_235 (May 27, 2010)

ur wasting blogspace with such stupid questions 8g ofc


----------



## jonesman99 (May 31, 2010)

looking at the videos and reviews of the dingoo, im not going to suggest it, in its place, like the other guy said on here, go for the GP2X Wiz, it handles emulation of games better than it does.

idk if it does video, pics, or music, but i think there is an old community site that still has programs that let u do those things.


----------



## rayben (May 31, 2010)

+1 to psp. 1000 is nice, and all 1000's are hackable with a pandora battery.  but no AV out and has half the RAM of the slim.

Newer slim models cant be flashed with a permanent custom firmware. There are ways to identify what type of motherboard a slim has, I just cant remember.
The Vader and Kratos slims are all hackable as far as I know.

Enjoying my Darth Vader psp.


----------

